# Last few weeks of flea market finds



## Berkshire117 (Jun 24, 2016)

I.B. Thorn 









My personal favorite of the group, never opened paper label:



Another




And two non bottle purchases. A cardboard box and a wooden clothing brush.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 24, 2016)

Very nice group! Cod liver oil bottle is beautiful!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice finds, thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 26, 2016)

Those are great!  I've never seen an ACL cork-top pharmacy bottle, any idea of what the date on it is?  Cork-tops and ACL labels didn't overlap very much, that could be one of the earliest ACL bottles known.

Is the Hart label under glass?  I know that type of bottle usually has a label under glass but I've never seen one with a local label.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 26, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are great!  I've never seen an ACL cork-top pharmacy bottle, any idea of what the date on it is?  Cork-tops and ACL labels didn't overlap very much, that could be one of the earliest ACL bottles known.



Me either!


----------

